# Cornish Crispa



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone know how many working days it takes for things to be delivered from them?

Thanks.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think my order took around 4 working days before delivery though you can select other delivery methods I think


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

thanks. Ive already placed my order last thursday with standard shipping. hopefully it will turn up either tomorrow or thursday then


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

only ordered from them once as yet and i think i ordered on a tues and arrived on the friday.
I would email them if your goods dont arrive tomorow.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

yeah If it hasnt turned up by tomorrow dinner I will email just to make sure they havent forgotten.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well alot of companies don't do weekend deliveries so it might have been dispatched yesterday. In which case it should be there tomorrow anyway.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I have ordered alot off them in the past off ebay and they are always fast delivery for me at least, I ordered something on Friday and it came Monday. I have not had to wait over four days for anything so I would give them a ring or PM them on ebay. BTW the best prices on dimmer stats I found.
Regards Maki


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thats what im waiting for being delivered, a dimmer stat and 24hour timer. still not shown up yet. Will it arrive with the postman or courier? Post mans already been today. I didnt buy through ebay so I will try to contact them through their web site. Thanks


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

*Crispa*

I have ordered quite a few times from Cornish Crispa and never had to wait more than four days for my stuff.
If you have standard delivery it will either come by post or CityLink, dont know if is weight or size which determines how it comes.
If it is City Link you can track your order on their website

John


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

if its citylink ull be waiting along time they are an awful courier had so many problems with them at work, losing parcels etc, refusing to deliver and we have to go pick the parcel up etc.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I finally got a email yesterday saying it had been posted out in the last 24hours and will be delivered by royal mail. As long as it turns up I will be happy and their prices are cheaper then other suplliers. I will just have to remember in future to order earlier and not wait until I actually need the item.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

alsynthe said:


> if its citylink ull be waiting along time they are an awful courier had so many problems with them at work, losing parcels etc, refusing to deliver and we have to go pick the parcel up etc.


Ive used citylink a few times from places like livefoods and haven't had any problems so far. Theyve delivered the right day with everything intact.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

we use em nearly every day at work


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

remember with cornish crispa they send all thier goods on recorded delivery so someone has to be at home to sign.


----------



## ianb243 (Jun 25, 2006)

I ordered from them Sunday evening & the goods turned up this morning - cracking service I reckon.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

10 minutes after I posted my last message my next door neighbour knocked on my door with it. Parcel had been at her house for 2 days and she was waiting for me going round for it but stupid postman hadnt left me a card to let me know :roll:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

:lol: I haven't used CC before, i have used Camzoo, there quite good, i bought a dimmerstat from them and it was only £33.95, with free delivery, so i was pleased, tht wasn't the only thing, i bought quite alot  
Here is the link for the Dimmerstat, if any one wants it :? http://camzoo.co.uk/pd1112225376.htm?categoryId=7


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I've used Cornish crispa a few times and i've never had to wait more than 2 days for a delivery. On my last order, i bought to basking bulbs, late afternoon. The next morning i had the postie knocking on the door! I could'nt believe how quick it came.

I also like there prices too, Like there dimmer stats are much cheaper than other places.

And as regards to citylink, I have an account with them and i must say they can be crap, I've had a few customer complaints regarding broken items on delivery and claiming your money back is such a pain in the arse and then they want all this paperwork and shite. In the end i just counted my loses.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

*city link*

City Link had to use these a lot, but not by choice.
My Royal Python could deliver faster,van drivers so misrable.

slither61


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

tombraider said:


> Does anyone know how many working days it takes for things to be delivered from them?
> 
> Thanks.


i have used cc in the past mainly on e bay and have had no problems at all,most stuff delivered within about 4 days an absolute pleasure to deal with


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Im just about to order a few things off Cornish Crispa so I’ll let you know the delivery times? And with regards to city link, I used to work for them when I was younger.... terrible company, always losing and breaking parcels, I hope royal mail delivers mine.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cornish crispa use royal mail yeh...careful though... RECORDED DELIVERIES ARE A BUGGER SOMETIMES.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

why's that? i orderd £85 worth of stuff tonight? never brought from there before, but the same stuff from my local pet shop would have cost about £150!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

er...cos if your not in they dont leave it/.... 
it causes us hastle every time cos we both work, they leave one of them poxy cards in the door etc.
I alwasy have trouble getting it redelivered in the 7 days they will keep it for as i often dont know when our next day off will be till that morning and they require more notice.
last time i gave my rents addy for them to redeliver to and it didnt arrive and i rang up and they said its down as "to be delivered yesterday" so i was like..well it didnt and he said "not trying to flogg u off but it shoulda been, il give u the delivery mangaers number, u can call between 5am and 1pm... as it turned out it then arrived about 6am the next morning.. BUT they just make it so hard.
if being in to sign for a parcel isnt a prob then its all good, i just find royal mail loadsa trouble.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well, Late saturday night i orderd a dimmer stat, a red bulb, a book and a thermometer/hygrometer and it all arrived today. so 4 days including sunday. packaging was excellent and i will be buying more.... only problem is the thermometer doesnt work!!! gonna email them now.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol..yeh thast a problem..atleast iuts an inexpensive one.. they should send u a replacement without any probs although havent tested the theory as ive not had a problem thus far with such things.


----------

